# Irish going to waxstock?



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, just wondering is anyone from southern Ireland thinking of going to waxstock this year? Dunno if anyone has gone before but myself and a mate are considering it. I'm from the west of Ireland so it's a massive trek but if I do go I'll be bringing the van and filling it with goodies  

Any special offers gonna be offered for me if I travel that far (worth a try)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

40 minute drive to Knock West (depending where you are in Mayo!), then less than an hour on a plane to an Airport thats a 15 minute drive from Ricoh, easy peasy!


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ya that would be the ideal way to travel over but I don't think my bag would be under the allowed weight on the way back  and I wanna buy a new valeting machine so was hoping to see some there. Gonna bring the van so it will be the boat for me


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm from dublin myself :wave: and planning on flying over that morning and back that evening. 127e return flight with bag. Hoping that will be enough for bringing stuff back. :lol:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Dublin - Holyhead then A55 to M6, straightforward enough trip, but a flight into Birmingham airport would be much easier. 

East Midlands airport is less than an hour from there too


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

I was hoping to go but I'm going to Gatebil in July so i'm afraid money will be to tight by then :-(


----------

